# Old School Hop Up Tips. Got any??



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

The guide flag thread got me thinking of my old HO days. In particular i was thinking of my second stint, running G+ in '79-'80 in Brooklyn and Boston. The hot tip then was soldering guide flag braid to the bottom of your pick-up shoes for better conductivity. It worked too. Faster and smoother. Did any one else use that trick? Got any other "old school" to share? mj


----------

